# Need help diagnosing a issues



## l3igl3ang (Aug 5, 2012)

We just got a 2011 Sentra the other day for a good price and has a few issues. The one that im not sure about is when we take off from a stop it kind of seems like the car stutters almost like a miss or something it dose it 3 times and then goes. And sometimes when I slow down to stop it seems like the car is still down trying to go likes its not down shifting fast enough not sure if that's a issue or just the way this car is made.

Theres was a CEL light on and it went off before we had a chance to check it and hasn't came back on


----------

